# Northern Utah FT



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Any news?


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Still nothing! I do know that my dog made it into the 4th series of the qual but my contact hasn't called since this morning. Communications from that area are just about nil.


----------



## orcamom1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Steve: this is my first time on the site thus I hope I am doing this correctly. I too am interested in the Qual at Northern Utah. Would appreciate hearing anything about placements and jams. Thank you


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Janet, the Chipsters doing well I see from your post. I haven't heard a word, so I'm just sittin and waiting. If I hear anything tonight I'll e-mail you.

Welcome to the site Marilyn. What's your dogs name in case I talk with the guys tonight.

Go Chip Go Iceman

Russ


----------



## orcamom1 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Northern Utah*

Russ & Steve: should I just be clicking email to respond to you or is this the correct way (Post reply?). My dog's name is Ryco's Mile Marker (handler Eric Fangsrud). Sittin & waiting as well is Washington State.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

OK, got som very spotty news from Utah.

First: Russ, Ice is looking good so far and is going into the third.

Qual Results

1st Millforce on a Roll (Lucky) handled by Rob Erhardt (TEAM GUNZER!)
2nd Two Steps No. 99 , Bill Schrader
3rd Burgundy'sSmokinJoe Nightwind , Bill Totten 
4th Hawkeye's Red Rock , Patsy Martin
RJ Ryco Mile Marker , Eric Fangsrud
JAMS:
Belle (#1) Handled by Rob Erhardt (TEAM GUNZER)
Darby (#21)Handled by Rob Erhardt
Chip (#16) Janet Olson owner handled by Rob Erhardt     
Connie (#6) Nancy White owner handler
Firemark Case Harden Steel (7) Sharon Hakrider
Sunshine Sally Forth (17) Steve Parker

41 dogs started, 19 dogs were brought back after the first and second series. 13 went into the 4th series and 11 finished.

YEA Chipper!!!!!!!


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Janet,

Thanks for the update and congradulations on Chips performance. I still haven't heard from the guys.

Russ


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I corrected my earlier post so that now shows the results of the Qual in total. See above. If I get any other results, I'll post again later.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Derby results, third hand  

1st Joe Taylor with Lilly
2nd Rob Erhart but do not know what dog
3rd Bill McKnight with Molly
4th John Payne with Davis
RJ Mike Heard with Thunder

Jams??

Kris


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Well just heard the bad news. My "Iceman" didn't get Blue!! But he did get his second Red!! Yahoo Yippy Hy Oh!! He now has 11 points to qualify for the Derby List!!

Russ


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Russ Lain said:


> Well just heard the bad news. My "Iceman" didn't get Blue!! But he did get his second Red!! Yahoo Yippy Hy Oh!! He now has 11 points to qualify for the Derby List!!
> 
> Russ


Not too shabby! Congrats to you and Karl! Go puppy-ice GO!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Rob Erhardt on the Qual win, three Qual Jams, and a Derby Second with Russ Lain's Ice.

Congratulations to the owners too, especially Janet and Russ!!!


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

*Way To Go Iceman!!!*

Congratulations to Russ Lain and Waterdog's Wingman "ICE" for the second place derby finish and having points to qualify for the derby list!!!  Lexxy sends her congrats, too....and says...Way to go, son :!: We are so proud of Ice, Russ and Team Gunzer for their accomplishments! 
Louann


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Actually, you can credit Team Gunzer with another jam in the Q. I have been up training with Karl, Rob and the rest of team Gunzer or the past month. I can absolutely credit their wonderful training with our Qual jam this past weekend and a third at the Butte Q two weekends ago. 

Russ, just thrilled for you that Ice took that second and made the national Derby list.

Janet, Chip was awesome, did we mention that in the first series he stepped on the difficult triple and lined the blind.

Nancy


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Nancy,

How are you on the net and the cells don't work? Glad to hear the little Flying Nun jammed the qual, she's sure a sweety. And the Chipster as well, I know Janet is thrilled. Thanks for your rooting for the "Iceman", I'm thyrilled also. Take care and see ya in Sept!!

Russ


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Any Open or Am results?????


----------



## John Schmidt (Jun 20, 2003)

Am Results

1. Wayne Bleazard -- UFO
2. Bill McKnight -- Biscuit (2 yr old dog)
3. Jim Smith -- Mick
4. John Pampy -- Forgot the dog's name

10 Jams

Open

1. Bill Fruehling -- Shaq
3. Bill McKnight -- Ham

Don't recall the other places


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

*utah*

Does anyone know the placements in the open
Thanks cindy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Results are now available on Entry Express!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Karl Gunzer and Rob Erhardt on the Open 2nd on Sundown, the Qual win on Lucky and the Derby 2nd on Russ Lain's Ice. Also several jams including Janet's Chip.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

*Gunzer*

Way to go! also congrats to the McKnights.


----------

